# Probleme mit Eclipse?



## bruce85 (25. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein großes Problem:
Ich habe ein einfaches 2D Spiel geschrieben mit Eclipse, als ich es fertig hatte, habe ich mein Project Ordner Dupliziert und umbenannt, da ich das Spiel dann in Isometrische darstellung umgeschrieben habe und das alte auch noch behalten wollte.
Im Projektordner workspace\Spiel\bin habe ich ein unterordner namens img und es ist oft der fall, dass immer wieder die alten Images im Ordner sind und die neue Images einfach verloren sind.
Ich denke nach einem neu start des rechners oder Eclipse sind die neue Images einfach verloren, keine ahnung wieso.
Zum Glück habe ich die neuen Daten auch auf meinem Root Server, weil das hätte mich sonst ziemlich geärgert alle Images neu zu zeichnen, es waren einige Images die ich nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten neu erstellen kann.

Noch nie ist mir soetwas passiert, ich find das einfach nur s***** das Eclipse die neuen Images löscht und die alten wieder in den Ordner setzt.
Nicht umsonst erstellt man neue Images wenn Eclipse sie dann wieder raus wirft und man kann sie noch nicht einmal mehr retten, wenn man kein Backup gemacht hat.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.

*Edit:* Achja, wünsche euch Frohe Weihnachten. 

MfG


----------



## Marco13 (25. Dez 2011)

Der bin-Order wird beim Compilieren neu gefüllt - ggf. mit dem, was im src-Order liegt. Wenn dort alte Images liegen, werden neuere, die schon im bin-Ordner sind, überschrieben...


----------



## bruce85 (26. Dez 2011)

Danke Dir.
Wenn ich mal den inhalt von bin Ordner lösche, also nur die Bilder, dann können die Bilder nicht gefunden werden beim Kompilieren.
Eigentlich sollte es beim Kompilieren wieder in den bin Ordner erstellt werden, das was sich in src befindet, tut es aber nicht.
Ich muss es manuel in den bin Ordner rein kopieren.
Naja, ich werde es nochmal versuchen.

Und Danke für die antwort.

MfG


----------



## Marcinek (26. Dez 2011)

Eventuell sind die Bilder in einem Verzeichnis, der kein Source ist?

Eventuell verhindern export richtlinen, dass was anderes als java kompiliert wird?:rtfm:


----------



## JanHH (27. Dez 2011)

F5?


----------



## bruce85 (27. Dez 2011)

Es hilft alles nix, ich muss die dateien dann immer in den "bin" Ordner manuel neu rein kopieren.
Gerade eben wieder, ich möchte mein Spiel kompilieren und erhalte eine fehlermeldung, ganz klar, weil diese Datei nicht mehr im "bin" Ordner vorhanden war, also habe ich es neu rein kopieren müssen.
Im source Ordner "src" befinden sich ja alle dateien, die mein Spiel benötigt, aber es wird beim kompilieren einfach nicht in den "bin" Ordner erzeugt.

MfG


----------



## Marcinek (27. Dez 2011)

Was sagen die include/exclude einstellungen?


----------



## bruce85 (27. Dez 2011)

Das weiss ich nicht, ich habe davor mit NetBeans gearbeitet und jetzt mit Eclipse.
Ich habe versucht den src Ordner bei Run Configurations...->Source hinzuzufügen, leider klappt das auch nicht.
Ich weiss nicht, wo ich das richtig einstellen muss.

MfG


----------



## Marcinek (27. Dez 2011)

Project Properties => Buildpath => Source


----------



## GUI-Programmer (31. Dez 2011)

Mein Tipp: Wenn du im Programm irgendwelche Files benutzt, die beim Programmverlauf verändert werden sollen, seien es wie in deinem Fall Bilder, dann würde ich neben dem beiden Ordnern bin und src einen neuen Ordner (z.B. resources) erstellen und dort diese Dateien reinlegen. Somit machte es dann auch nichts wenn du eine ausführbare Jar erstelltst. Dann muss sich nämlich der resources Ordner nur im gleichen Ordner wie die Jar befinden (und dieser und die enthalten Daten evtl. noch freigegeben werden) und das Programm läuft.

Wenn du allerdings Daten nur zum Einlesen (und nicht Verändern) hast, würde ich diese entweder per 
	
	
	
	





```
getClass().getResource("deinPackage/bild.png")
```
 oder mit
	
	
	
	





```
getClass().getResourceAsStream(...)
```
 einlesen. Dann sollten eigentlich auch automatisch die Dateien von dem src in den bin Ordner kopiert werden.



P.S. Einen guten Beschluss!


----------

